
The Old Reader RSS app closes registration after months of 'hell' - guiseroom
http://theverge.com/2013/7/29/4569836/the-old-reader-closes-registration-after-months-of-hell
======
rolleiflex
What I don't understand is this: If you want to get rid of users you already
have, why don't you charge them an exorbitant amount? You'll get cash for your
effort, and those who really like your product will stay. The rest will
naturally leave.

Doing manually what the free market would have done automatically and much
more efficiently seems like a waste of their effort.

~~~
koralatov
It doesn't even need to be an exorbitant amount: charge each user $2 a month
for the continuation of service and they'll shed the freeloaders without
alienating their real fans.

------
hpaavola
When Google Reader announced it will be shut down, I - like many others -
started to look around for a replacement. I was looking for a reader that has
a nice mobile web UI with aggregated list of all articles (unread or not).

Turned out that there aren't many readers that support mobile browsers, most
want you to install some app. The Old Reader and FeedBin were the only ones
that came even close to what I was looking for. So I created account for both
of those.

After some time I just got frustrated for both and set up feed2imap and now I
don't have to worry if and when my RSS reader is going to shut its doors.

~~~
Concours
Hey, we actually have a similar workflow/setup with
[http://www.feedsapi.org](http://www.feedsapi.org) , and forward all full
content rss articles in realtime to email inboxes, evernote, instapaper.... we
found out , this gives more control to our users.

------
hpaavola
[http://blog.theoldreader.com/post/56798895350/desperate-
time...](http://blog.theoldreader.com/post/56798895350/desperate-times-call-
for-desperate-measures) the actual source

